# July Blooming Tree ID Help



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Hard to tell from your photo, but I believe it is a pagoda tree.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I see a young Pagoda tree too.
What makes me wonder though, is why someone who works at a museum would question why anyone would photograph an interesting specimen. odd.


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

I've googled it, it looks correct, but all mentions state zone 6 and up. Denver is usda zone 5. Are there colder tolerant cultivars or is the urban jungle just a thermal sponge?
Lol on the gal questioning photographs outside the DAM (Denver Art Museum). She was just interested in why we were so interested in the trees.
Fabian


----------

